# Fort Darnet (Overnighter) - September 2015



## SlimJim (Sep 9, 2015)

*24 hours in a derp!*

Shout outs and thanks to Konrad and his old man on this one 

Yet again another explore and overnighter that's been bouncing around in conversation for a long time! Me and Konrad were determined to do another camp out on a site and end the summer with a bit of a bang. We scratched our heads for a while over different places before Darnet cropped up during a chat.  Thinking about it now, I'm not quite sure how it all came to fruition, it seems like a dream, but with a bit of planning, some improvisation and Konrad's Dad kindly loaning us some equipment, a vessel and a bit of advice we were sorted!  

I had my doubts...I really did. I even messaged Konrad in the early hours to express my doubts and apprehension over the trip. By the time the morning came and we arrived, I felt much better and we just went for it!

Setting up before setting off. I dumped all the kit and Konrad by the launch point and left my car in a dodgy looking neighbourhood hoping it wouldn't get nicked.






We're about halfway there at this point, just parallel to the shore of another island. I liken the kayak to being in some sort of giant tea cup. It's heavily laden with gear and handles like a drunk pig. We later found out that it had a fair bit of water inside it too! Jelly fish are floating in the current and it's cold as owt...you don't wanna go in the drink here!





We're greeted by plenty of old concrete barges on the way through and on the island. They use them to minimise erosion.





Looking over at the fort from the other side of the moat.





Setting up a bit and having a brew before exploring. The loopholes for the guns were made of some seriously thick iron. I'm wondering how they moved them around. Steam crane I suppose?





Space in the middle of the fort with what appears to be an OP on top.





The lower level has about 4ft of water in it. It's said that it was done deliberately to "prevent vandalism". We were both scratching our heads as to how flooding something would be a logical way to reduce or prevent vandalism because to us it's essentially vandalism in itself. We came to the conclusion that the land owners (Port Authority) are basically just a bunch of stupid, indifferent bellends with no appreciation for history or heritage  We managed to squeeze the canoe down there anyway so up yours Port Authority goons!





Time for a beer and a ruby!  I'm in my boxers because I soaked my trousers and didn't take a spare pair! Oops! Oh well, at least I can say I've done a derp in my pants now too! You can also see the construction of the interior of the fort a little better here. I didn't get many internal photos, but got plenty of video so have a look nearer the bottom of the post!





Walking around the island I stepped onto what I thought was a solid patch. Turns out it was super soft, stinky silt deposits of some sort and it all just swallowed my foot! Good times 





Sunrise the morning after. There was very little ambient light, so night shots weren't possible. I got a few shots of the power station and the lights, etc during the night, but the wind wobbled my tripod! I actually slept really well...the best I've ever slept in a derp or any stealth camp! Got a reasonable 8 hours or so! 





Getting back was a bit more dodgy than getting there. A stove fell into the water, but luckily floated and the rubbish bag was trying to get away. Never-the-less we made it back to shore ok without capsizing!

Here's the video:


Honestly though, I never thought we'd make it here, just because of the pure faff-factor, my disliking of tidal water, lack of willing participants, etc. It was an absolute joy to get out here and cross another one off the list and also end the summer on a good note. More pics on my Flickr!


----------



## Conrad (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks Jim for the write up, driving and putting such a great video together  

The 2 man kayak was pretty hard to handle with all that equipment and the water draining into it  but we made it there and back.

Nice curvature of the brick here, of course it's only what was strongest at the time but it gave it a grand feeling. If I was to just see the outside of the fort I would have assumed it was a medieval folly, kind of looks a bit like a small castle.

























A bit of flash photography due to the unstable platform.




The stairs that connect the two floors showing signs of being well trodden.




The whole thing just felt surreal but I'm pleased we pulled it off, a solid way to round off the summer.


----------



## krela (Sep 9, 2015)

Absolutely brilliant! Great work guys.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 9, 2015)

Great photos and video SlimJim! I loved the music when you were crossing over in the boat :laugh:


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 9, 2015)

Amazing stuff yet again, although I'm beginning to worry you've not got a good home to go to! 
The first time I saw this place on Google Earth my initial thought was "That needs a sleepover" and you've done the place justice! 
Excellent write up and photos, very rewarding. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 9, 2015)

This is awesome! I'd have been crapping myself rowing across the water for fear of all the gear falling in!


----------



## LadyPandora (Sep 9, 2015)

This is amazing! I've always wanted to do a sleep over somewhere, but I don't know anyone crazy enough to join me &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 9, 2015)

That's superb slim Jim.I really need to do a sleep over.but I like a comfy bed to be honest loo..well done though guys looks quite an adventure.the boat looks fun but I would have to wear armbands as I am terrible in water ha ha


----------



## smiler (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks like you had a great time, although I'm not sure eating a curry then getting into a sleeping bag is a good idea. Nicely Done by you both, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Sep 9, 2015)

This is fantastic stuff. True exploring in every sense of the word. The stuff that I'd like to do if I was young and without ties, so thank you for sharing your very entertaining experiences!


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 9, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> This is awesome! I'd have been crapping myself rowing across the water for fear of all the gear falling in!



Cheers!  Admittedly I was crapping myself through some of it. Every now and then the water would be very calm and the tension would subside, but a few waves coming over the top and Konrad's brick of a stove going in the water got the old heart beating a bit, along with the subsequent wobbling about trying to fish it out again!



LadyPandora said:


> This is amazing! I've always wanted to do a sleep over somewhere, but I don't know anyone crazy enough to join me ��



Thankyou  Yeah that's the problem half the time, no one is mad enough to want to do it. Or worst yet they like the idea of it when they're sitting at home in front of the telly, then flake at the last minute when they realise what they're getting into! 



Mikeymutt said:


> That's superb slim Jim.I really need to do a sleep over.but I like a comfy bed to be honest loo..well done though guys looks quite an adventure.the boat looks fun but I would have to wear armbands as I am terrible in water ha ha



Thanks  It's really a lot comfier than it looks if you've got a certain standard of kit. I hear you on that one, I'm not a lover of water, but perhaps in time that could change - never say never


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2015)

Tip Top video,photos and write up from the 2 privateers.Thank you I really enjoyed this post.


----------



## stu8fish (Sep 10, 2015)

Great set there. Love the idea of a sleepy explore.


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 11, 2015)

Cheers lads


----------



## zender126 (Sep 13, 2015)

Awesome!
I have been thinking of a visit here by kayak for a while (and Hoo as well).
Might have to sort out a trip


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 13, 2015)

zender126 said:


> Awesome!
> I have been thinking of a visit here by kayak for a while (and Hoo as well).
> Might have to sort out a trip



Go for it  No time like the present! Get in there while the weather is still Ok-ish and there's no wind, it's up to 3km one way


----------

